
Show HN: Lonenote App - Make handwritten notes to share moments alone - wtsui
http://lonenote.com
======
toomuchtodo
Seems like a private version of PostSecret
[[http://postsecret.com/](http://postsecret.com/)]

EDIT: Just an observation.

------
nacs
Suggestions:

1) There is entirely too much text when the app starts up. I thought it was
the typical EULA scroll-down-and-hit-agree text and didn't bother to read any
of it (this feeds into the point below which I'm guessing this more than 1
page of text mentioned).

2) Taking a photo and adding some text _immediately_ uploads to the public
server without saying anything about "Send Message"/"Uploading" or any kind of
notification or warning. Looks like as soon as I add text its public with no
way to delete either? This is a big problem. Fortunately I chose a harmless
non-personal image to test with but people are going to end up uploading
images that are sensitive or something they didn't want to upload without even
realizing they're doing it. This is bad. Now give me a minute to revoke this
app's photo album permissions/delete the app before it decides to upload some
more photos without any warning..

~~~
wtsui
These are really good points, thank you. Adding a delete button as we speak,
and soon will add more messaging to make things clearer.

~~~
nacs
I sounded a bit harsh earlier but the upload without warning caught me by
surprise. Good to see you're responsive to issues and good luck with the
project.

~~~
wtsui
Thanks! Delete button added :)

------
etwigg
Way cool! The handwriting feature is very well done, and seems like a decent
barrier to entry for copycats.

One critique - when I was trying to write letters that required multiple
strokes, such as 'i' or 't', oftentimes the screen would scroll away from me
as I was trying to do the second stroke, and I would make a mess. Maybe it
should disable writing while the text is scrolling? Maybe a sine-interp on the
movement to make it a little more predictable?

Once I figured out to pause as I wrote to let it finish scrolling, I was
confused that sometimes my last letter was still visible, but other times I
had to scroll backwards to dot my 'i' or cross my 't'. The undo and scroll
commands are very good, but ideally I wouldn't _have_ to use them them unless
I made a mistake.

~~~
wtsui
This is super awesome feedback. Definitely been thinking a lot about how to
improve handwriting input and your thoughts are spot on.

------
hkmurakami
FYI the screen with the longish text and the sunset switches a bit too fast
for me to comfortably read the text, which I think might annoy some visitors.
Maybe swap text for something a bit shorter? Might help with user mood which
might positively nudge downloads a bit :)

~~~
wtsui
Super helpful feedback, thanks!

------
bx_
Downloaded it. Experience is a bit strange, ex: swipe down to refresh doesn't
appear to do anything, then after a 1 min lag it refreshes the content. I love
being able to handwrite on my photos, but really hate not being able to save
my own stuff. Also, seems there's no way to be updated when people comment on
or like your content? Had to delete it. Hopefully the 2nd run smooths some of
this out :) Still, the handwriting alone was very cool.

~~~
wtsui
Appreciate the feedback. Totally agree with you, need to improve the content
loading experience, allow saving, and add notifications. Thanks for giving the
app a try.

------
brokentone
There was a website like this some time ago, people would anonymously post an
image and paragraph, others would comment, identified only by an animal
avatar. It was called something like weareeverybody.com or something, but it
is no more. Seems pretty interesting -- I'm not sure that the "alone"
requirement is necessary though. It seems photo + handwritten note provides
the necessary context.

~~~
wtsui
Interesting. I agree that "alone" may not be a requirement for an app like
this. Alone is an experience that really resonated with me, in particular
because of having spent a lot of time hacking on things solo. One hope is that
by sharing this experience, we might feel a little less lonely when we are
alone.

------
highCs
Loneliness sharing. I can see teens using this app :)

~~~
wtsui
Thanks for the comment. I hope it becomes a safe and supportive place for
people to share this experience.

------
morgante
Talk about niche... I really don't get the desire to (solely) "express their
moments alone."

------
mafro
I could see a usecase for Snapchat-esque sending of an image+note with a
friend, where the note is private between the two of you (obviously it doesn't
expire like SC though).

~~~
wtsui
Nice.. great idea.

------
electrozoic
I love writing by hand in my journal and sending cheesy postcards to my
friends, so this is very interesting. Looking forward to the Android version!

~~~
wtsui
Thanks for the comment!

------
wtsui
Be right back, upgrading instance on DigitalOcean!

~~~
wtsui
...and we're back!

------
jcutrell
I like this a lot. I hope this avoids Chatroulette syndrome.

Any plans for that?

~~~
jcutrell
Clarification: I hope this stays unmarred by overly pornographic self
indulgence. (Didn't mean to down on CR directly so harshly...)

------
morganb180
Really like this. Looking forward to using it.

~~~
wtsui
Looking forward to having you be part of it! :)

